# Class 1 connemara



## frazzled (26 January 2010)

Could someone please explain to me what this means? Are connemaras classified into different categories and if so on what criteria?
Thnakyou


----------



## mandylou (26 January 2010)

Taken from the connemara pony breeders society website (hope this helps)  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Classification
CPBS Studbook Classification

Please note this is for E.U Countries only.

Class 1

Class 1 contains male and female ponies that are a minimum of two years of age. These ponies must meet all of the following 5 criteria to qualify for Class 1:

    Both parents must have been presented for Inspection
    Both parents must have passed a veterinary Inspection
    Measure 128cms to 148cms inclusive
    Pass a visual Inspection
    Pass a veterinary Inspection

Class 2

Class 2 contains male and female ponies that are a minimum of two years of age. Ponies must meet the following criteria to qualify for Class 2:

    Both parents must have been presented for Inspection
    Both parents must have passed a veterinary Inspection
    Pass a veterinary Inspection

In addition Ponies must also meet any one of the following criteria:

    Blue Eyed Creams that have been presented for Inspection and pass a veterinary Inspection.
    Measure under 128cms or over 148cms 
    Have failed a visual Inspection

Class 3

All foals when parentage tested are entered in Class 3. In order to move to a higher class ponies must be presented for Inspection at a minimum of two years of age subject to both parents having been presented for Inspection and both parents having passed a veterinary Inspection. Ponies that are not presented for Inspection will remain in Class 3 as will their progeny. Also included in this class is any pony that fails the veterinary Inspection.


----------



## frazzled (26 January 2010)

Thankyou getbackon.


----------



## Kayfm (26 January 2010)

Very interesting, I often wondered this myself. Thanks for the information


----------

